# The person below me game



## thebeginning (Apr 4, 2005)

this game is called TPBM (the person below me) game.  You say something about the person below you (even though you dont know who it will be) and then the next person to read it says either true or false, and then posts something about the person below them.  

Maybe we can learn stuff about each other like one big happy family :hug:: 


allright, i go first.

TPBM likes pasta salad.


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 4, 2005)

Absolutely true - Just add some chicken. 

TPBM likes to run through the sprinklers like a kid on a hot summer day. :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry (Apr 4, 2005)

DEFINATELY TRUE!!!

TPBM is at work, staring out the window, wishing he/she were outside enjoying this beautiful weather!


----------



## MDowdey (Apr 4, 2005)

true.


TPBM is a closet nymphomaniac.



md


----------



## Alison (Apr 4, 2005)

False  

TPBM has pets


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 4, 2005)

True

Figures Matt would say something like that. 

TPBM likes to wear a tutu and tights when at home alone.


----------



## havoc (Apr 4, 2005)

I do indeed, have 2 kitties. 

TPBM Is a photo freak....


----------



## Corry (Apr 4, 2005)

havoc said:
			
		

> I do indeed, have 2 kitties.
> 
> TPBM Is a photo freak....



You like to wear tutus?? 

I am a photo freak!!!   TPBM is embarrassed to tell us his/her middle name.


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 4, 2005)

False but I won't tell anyways. 

TPBM likes to ride bikes.


----------



## Artemis (Apr 4, 2005)

True, dont like poeple making fun of it.

TPBM owns a Canon camera (gonna take a risk on this one)


----------



## Alison (Apr 4, 2005)

:cheer: true

The person below me is looking for love :love:


----------



## Corry (Apr 4, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> :cheer: true
> 
> The person below me is looking for love :love:




False..I already found it!   :heart: 

The person below me likes cheesy romance movies.


----------



## Artemis (Apr 4, 2005)

False 

The person below me likes tpf


----------



## MDowdey (Apr 4, 2005)

true.

TPBM woke up this morning with a rash that he couldnt determine the origin of



md


----------



## Meysha (Apr 4, 2005)

False

TPBM has watched all the Harry Potter Movies, (and secretly enjoyed them)


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 4, 2005)

True...and read all the books too

TPBM...drinks milk from the carton when nobody is looking


----------



## Bimmie (Apr 4, 2005)

True

TPBM was drunk last night


----------



## Tatiana (Apr 4, 2005)

False.

TPBM thinks Ringo was the coolest Beatle.


----------



## Corry (Apr 4, 2005)

*Edit, due to posting at the same time!*

True..when I was a kid, and heard the name Ringo (never heard of the others at that time) I thought it was the coolest name ever.  I know, I'm weird.  

The person below me LOVES butterscotch pudding.


----------



## MDowdey (Apr 4, 2005)

false.



TPBm once ate an entire bowl of blue jello...


md


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Apr 4, 2005)

False, it was black


TPBM is severely under medicated


----------



## MDowdey (Apr 4, 2005)

true. i need help...and quick



TPBM once doused himself with gasoline and lit himself on fire in protest of the teletubbies reunion tour.




md


----------



## Meysha (Apr 4, 2005)

FALSE FALSE FALSE!

OMG Teletubbies are doing a tour!!! WOW! I'm so there! Well I would be if they did that! I loooove teletubbies.

TPBM has just watched a crap american drama on tv.

EDIT: Bugger, I forgot about different Time Zones.
ok TPBM has watched watched a crap american drama last time they watched tv.


----------



## Tatiana (Apr 4, 2005)

False, watched CNN (but that was like 1 month ago)

TPBM, when he/she wakes up, looks like Kiss but without the makeup


----------



## MDowdey (Apr 4, 2005)

false. im puurrrrrtayyy!!




TPBM once got kicked by a kangaroo.



m


----------



## greenlittlebee (Apr 4, 2005)

false,but i'm about to kick one

TPBM ****s aliens for fun.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm not sure what ****s means. It might mean 'cooks' but we all know aliens taste awful (what do you think McDonald's put in their burgers?)
Could it be 'slaps'?
Who cares?

TPBM is the anti-Christ and will destroy the world by means of their next post.




(Let's see some smart arse get out of that!)


----------



## Artemis (Apr 4, 2005)

umm...I need to be intelligent...I...Uh....eh...F..a..l...s..e..
So...if your the opposite of anti christ, you save the world by means of deleting a post?

TPBM thinks hurts does cook alians...


----------



## greenlittlebee (Apr 4, 2005)

true!
well,not completely true
cause i wasn't talking about cooking at all
butt anyhoww

TPBM hasn't brushed his teeth in weeks


----------



## Corry (Apr 4, 2005)

DEFINATELY not true! YUCK!  

The person below me likes watching the Gilmore Girls.


----------



## Artemis (Apr 4, 2005)

Who...doesnt  Although I havent seen it in AGES ...kinda think they are both...kinda...good...lookin...

TPBM Has stolen something before...


----------



## Corry (Apr 4, 2005)

False, 
The person below me is sick of his/her neighbor.


----------



## Artemis (Apr 4, 2005)

False...I was...not now..

The person below me has actually gone to the wrong house when pissed...


----------



## LilCujo (Apr 4, 2005)

False,

TPBM secretly dances to YMCA in frot of the bathroom mirror.


----------



## tempra (Apr 4, 2005)

LilCujo said:
			
		

> False,
> 
> TPBM secretly dances to YMCA in frot of the bathroom mirror.



False - but my daughter does!

TPBM has just broke wind


----------



## MDowdey (Apr 4, 2005)

true.




TPBM is horny.


----------



## ShutteredEye (Apr 4, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Always.

TPBM likes it better not wearing underwear.


----------



## Allsmiles7282 (Apr 4, 2005)

mountainlander said:
			
		

> TPBM likes it better not wearing underwear.



Oh you know it! ;-) Just Kidding!!

TPBM secretly sleeps clutching a teddy bear at night!


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 4, 2005)

Nope - either my boyfriend or a pillow depending on which side I'm sleeping on


TPBM likes to clean house in the nude.


----------



## Corry (Apr 4, 2005)

Can't believe I'm admitting it, but true!!!!  It's my favorite thing about living alone!!!

The person below me is a clean freak.


----------



## surfingfireman (Apr 4, 2005)

Sort of true.  I am a freak and I keep myself clean.

TPBM takes a bite out of a cookie then puts in back in the bag or back on the plate...


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 5, 2005)

Not a chance but I will drink out of the carton when no one is looking. 

TPBM wants MD to hump their leg.


----------



## Corry (Apr 5, 2005)

Whose leg HASN'T MD humped?  

The person below me secretly wishes to star in a porn movie.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 5, 2005)

It's a wish I fulfilled when I was much younger - I had quite a big part....
You may have seen it - a hardcore remake of a Marx Bros movie. 'Dick Soup'!

TPBM secretly hires others to take their pictures for them.


----------



## Bimmie (Apr 5, 2005)

yes! it's true!
the paparazzi is all my work!

tpbm didn't go to the toilet the past 4 days


----------



## Xmetal (Apr 5, 2005)

I discovered I could tie a knot in my *whistles*, had to undo it when I developed 'slight' adominal pains. 

TPBM was a hippy kid from the 60's and was concieved on the backseat of a Dodge Charger.


----------



## mad_malteaser (Apr 5, 2005)

Probably not true but my parents have always been kinda sketchy about those details. LOL

TPBM can't see their carpet for junk.


----------



## Alison (Apr 5, 2005)

Absolutely true (I assume you are talking about because it's covered with stuff becuase we are so messy?). We are in the midst of packing. I have to clear a path from the door.

TPBM stayed up too late last night and is tired today.


----------



## mad_malteaser (Apr 5, 2005)

True. Although I was working all night - damn shift work. 

And yeah, that's exactly what I meant! At least you have an excuse, I just have junk all over my floor. 

TPBM hasn't left the house in days.


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 5, 2005)

yeah coz there's too much junk on the carpet and I cannot open the door 

TPBM is a handsome Italian guy


----------



## LilCujo (Apr 5, 2005)

hmm, I'm not handsome, and I'm not a guy..but I am Italian..so 1 out of two isn't bad ..woohoo...

TPBM wears spiderman undies


----------



## Traci (Apr 5, 2005)

Mickey Mouse....sorry Spidey! :blushing: 

TPBM has a weird foot fetish.


----------



## Corry (Apr 5, 2005)

nope...

The person below me is voting today.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 5, 2005)

Nope. But a general election is looming...

TPBM likes to wear rubber knickers.


----------



## LilCujo (Apr 5, 2005)

mmmm its like being in a water bed all day long....

TPBM has eaten dog food as a kid


----------



## Meysha (Apr 5, 2005)

Nope.

TPBM is still trudging along with a 56K connection.


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 5, 2005)

Not a chance but the dsl at work is almost as slow and less reliable. issed:

TPBM has trouble eating bananas in public.


----------



## Meysha (Apr 5, 2005)

True. But let me explain. I haven't seen my boyfriend in over a year, so whenever I eat a banana, well... I get very uncomfortable. he he he I think I've shared too much. :blushing: 

TPBM has run around naked in the rain/snow recently.


----------



## ShutteredEye (Apr 5, 2005)

Core--I think we need photos to prove it.

And definitely false--I'm not too organized, clean, but scattered.

TPBM likes green olives.


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 5, 2005)

Yuck! I hate green olives. Don't really like black ones either. 


TPBM likes to wear underwear on their head and dance in front of a mirror using a brush as a microphone.


----------



## Artemis (Apr 5, 2005)

Only on saturdays!

TPBM believes that they can travel through time...


----------



## LilCujo (Apr 5, 2005)

What??? thats not normal?? :shock:

TPBM

Has thought about trying out for American Idol!!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Apr 5, 2005)

False,  I only sing in the car...but Survivor is another story 

TPBM is a big fan of the Pez dispenser...


----------



## Corry (Apr 5, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> False,  I only sing in the car...but Survivor is another story
> 
> TPBM is a big fan of the Pez dispenser...



Only this one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=4098&item=6523604412&rd=1

Just kidding...found it when I was lookign for a Cubs hat. 

The person below me despises the color pink.


----------



## Artemis (Apr 5, 2005)

True...kinda 

TPBM Has a weird thing for flowers..


----------



## Corry (Apr 5, 2005)

I wouldn't say it's a weird thing...but getting them from my boyfriend would make me incredibly happy! 

The person below me has seen every episode of the Simpsons.


----------



## Xmetal (Apr 6, 2005)

Not all of them but i've seen a few in my time here.

TPBM has recently pigged out on Krispy Kreme Donuts! *drools*


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 6, 2005)

I don't even know what a Krispy Kreme Donut is - and I don't think I want to.

TPBM has un-natural relations with their photographic equipment


----------



## Artemis (Apr 6, 2005)

It happend once and I asked you never to mention it...


TPBM secretly fancies Hertz


----------



## Xmetal (Apr 6, 2005)

f*ck no!! 

TPBM has the super-hots for MD


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 6, 2005)

Only because you don't love me anymore. I've found solace in his.... his...
What ARE those things?


TPBM has had silicone implants to enhance their... profile.


----------



## LilCujo (Apr 6, 2005)

hmm NOPE, somehow I feel they would interfere with hockey...one slap shot to the chest and *POP* *POP*. lol although it would be funny, so I guess it would all even out.

TPBM has used the line "It's not you, it's me" at least once in their life.


----------



## Alison (Apr 6, 2005)

I think I've said that in the past week.

TPBM woke up happy this morning


----------



## Artemis (Apr 6, 2005)

Not really...in pain more...went paintballing so I was aching all over in the morning *most the pain was caused by the flippin Marshalls taking potshots at me for fun*

TPBM Cant even fight all the women of with a stick...


----------



## Scurra (Apr 6, 2005)

I wish, as it is I'm having trouble getting the one girl I've liked for ages...

TPBM prefers white wine spritzers to a real drink


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 6, 2005)

Hell no - give me a Seagrams and Dr Pepper over a foo foo drink anyday. (Except a special Margarita from a restaurant in Phoenix :mrgreen: )

TPBM likes to have a dog lick their toes.


----------



## Corry (Apr 6, 2005)

Eeew! No way!!!!

TPBM thinks the CUBS WILL TAKE IT ALL THIS YEAR!!!!



(sorry, I have baseball on the brain right now!  )


----------



## LilCujo (Apr 6, 2005)

eeeoooooooww..hmm but intriguing...ok no thats kinda nashtaaayyy...


TPBM

has a desire to know what candied insects taste like.


----------



## Tatiana (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm not sure... I ate roasted ants when I was a child (on purpose). 

TPBM doesn't want people to know he/she really enjoyed the Da Vinci Code


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 6, 2005)

Only the title music.

TPBM is secretly taking hula dancing lessons so they can impress their friends at parties.


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 6, 2005)

Hahahaha - NO! I have absolutely NO rhythm whatsoever! 


TPBM has a secret crush here on the forum.


----------



## Artemis (Apr 6, 2005)

Maybe...but we all do...

TPBM Has a not so secret crush on the forum...


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 6, 2005)

Hahaha - True! But my crush loves me too! 


TPBM likes to eat a whole pound of chocolates on Friday nights.


----------



## LilCujo (Apr 6, 2005)

To hell with Friday nights...its a pound a day..woohooooo :cheer:

TPBM

bites thier toe nails...mmmm numaaaaay


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 7, 2005)

I still put my foot in my mouth on a regular basis, but as I don't have any teeth left these days I just kinda suck...

TPBM hasn't washed themself for over a year.


----------



## Xmetal (Apr 7, 2005)

So that's why Luckydog was always leaning away from me in the car ride down to Sydney and back!!  

TPBM is an alcoholic


----------



## Scurra (Apr 7, 2005)

Actually I probably qualified until I gave up drinking all together a few months back.

TPBM has a penchant for saturday morning cartoons.


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 7, 2005)

I LOVE Saturday monring cartoons. Don't have time to watch them often but I do love them. 

TPBM wears the same socks two days in a row.


----------



## Corry (Apr 7, 2005)

Never..I HATE socks that have lost their elacticity...gotta be fresh and they've gotta stay up!  TPBM is a HUGE procrastinator.


----------



## terri (Apr 7, 2005)

True, since I'm just now getting around to looking at this thread.    :lmao: 

TPBM secretly wants to have purple hair.


----------



## ShutteredEye (Apr 7, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> True, since I'm just now getting around to looking at this thread.    :lmao:
> 
> TPBM secretly wants to have purple hair.




False.

TPBM wishes they had studied something else in school now that they are in the job market.


----------



## LittleMan (Apr 7, 2005)

mountainlander said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> TPBM wishes they had studied something else in school now that they are in the job market.


Not out of school yet... but since I'm homeschooled I've already started my carreer.

TPBM Loves partying!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 7, 2005)

All too true... but no-one seems to have decent parties anymore. I blame television...

TPBM uses the vacuum cleaner to give themselves 'love bites' so they can pretend they have been out on a hot date.

(and if they use the vacuum for anything else other than cleaning I'd rather not know)


----------



## LilCujo (Apr 7, 2005)

:shock:

TPBM

secretly wants to be a super hero


----------



## Nikon Fan (Apr 7, 2005)

True- hopefully underdog...unless the smurfs count as super heros 

TPBM is a comlete moron


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 7, 2005)

LilCujo said:
			
		

> :shock:
> 
> TPBM
> 
> secretly wants to be a super hero



Yep! That's the expression that people always get when they get curious about what a vacuum cleaner feels like doing... whatever it was you tried.

Secretly I am a superhero - but if I tell you then it won't be a secret and my loved ones will be put at risk. Bugger!


TPBM doesn't know about Mistress PG's dungeon.

Dammit I got beaten to the post. What a moron... hey!


----------



## LilCujo (Apr 7, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> True- hopefully underdog...unless the smurfs count as super heros
> 
> TPBM is a comlete moron


 

hmm I say half moron half idoit...guess that wold make me a midoit? idion? hmm wonder if those could be super heros


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 7, 2005)

I know ALL about Mistress PG's dungeon.  BTW - I love it when you call me that Hertz. 

TPBM likes to take bubble baths.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 7, 2005)

Shh! Your other half might begin to suspect....

Strictly a shower man I'm afraid. Bath's are just for keeping coal in. Besides, I don't have a fire I can put it in front of.


TPBM is a masochist and likes an ice-cold shower every morning...

...so they take a hot one.


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 7, 2005)

False. I absolutely LOVE long hot showers. :mrgreen:

TPBM likes to wear wigs and house coats on the weekend.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 7, 2005)

You must know some very strange people....
I usually just wear out my welcome.

TPBM is never satisfied! ;-)


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 7, 2005)

Depends on what with. 

TPBM likes peanut butter and banana sandwiches. 

Just trying to be creative with this thread. Besides, you never know when you'll get one that's true.


----------



## Traci (Apr 7, 2005)

Nope, but I do like PB&J with Fritos inside.  

TPBM secretly likes to play hopscotch(sp?) :bounce:  :bounce:  :bounce:


----------



## Xmetal (Apr 7, 2005)

yeah, Back in primary school i used to play it - If I was to play it now i'd probably do some damage to myself. 

TPBM is one of those homeless guys that stands on the side of the road holding a sign saying "Will code HTML for a beer!"


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 8, 2005)

The sign actually reads 'will take photos for champagne' - I have standards you know.

TPBM once had an affair with a piece of fruit.



(I used to know this girl....)


----------



## eggy900 (Apr 8, 2005)

hmmm, not that i remember

TPBM has blonde hair


----------



## Scurra (Apr 8, 2005)

I used to when I was younger, the best I can do now is the occassional highlight here and there..

TPBM drives like Colin McRae


----------



## LilCujo (Apr 8, 2005)

Scurra said:
			
		

> I used to when I was younger, the best I can do now is the occassional highlight here and there..
> 
> TPBM drives like Colin McRae


 
:blushing:  guilty...although in a truck its a little hard to maneuver

TPBM

secretly wants to be someone on tpf.


----------



## ferny (Apr 8, 2005)

LilCujo said:
			
		

> secretly wants to be someone on tpf.


Well, all the ladies seem to want to get into Matts underwear so it's hard not to want to be him from time to time.


TPBM personal messages too often, to the extent of expecting a little pop-up to show its head every time they click submit.


----------



## Alison (Apr 8, 2005)

I'll say no to that....because I turned the pop ups off long ago and just look at the upper right when I hit submit...er 

TPBM finds it very hard to get up in the mornings. Having the covers thrown off and being dragged out of bed is usually how they start their day.


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 8, 2005)

Kinda true. Getting up in the morning IS very hard but once my sweetie is up and out of bed, there's not really any reason to stay in bed any longer and I know it's time to get ready for work. 

TPBM likes to chew gum and blow bubbles.


----------



## Meysha (Apr 8, 2005)

False.
And might I just quickly add in here that after reading this thread I think I can safely say that Hertz is the kinkiest out of everyone. Just in the last page he's mentioned vacuum cleaners and fruit. hmmm.

TPBM likes to laugh at people who fall down by accident.


----------



## LilCujo (Apr 8, 2005)

hmmm chew then blow the bubbles...damn it..I was doing it all wrong... 

TPBM

has some sort of weird fetish.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 8, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Kinda true. Getting up in the morning IS very hard but once my sweetie is up and out of bed, there's not really any reason to stay in bed any longer and I know it's time to get ready for work.
> 
> TPBM likes to chew gum and blow bubbles.



But not both at the same time.


Damn! Beaten to the post again. It's a conspiracy I tell you.

Fetish? Moi? Certainment. Don't we all? But I'm not saying what.

TPBM is terrified to take an IQ test in case they find out that they are dumber than a marshmallow.


----------



## LilCujo (Apr 8, 2005)

lol guilty...I figure no need to take the test...I have been hit in the head to many times by a puck, its bound to BE a marshmallow..

TPBM

gets the giggles when watching kissing scenes in a movie.


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 8, 2005)

False - Actually I'm pretty happy with my IQ. :study: 

TPBM likes to wear high heels.

(Fetishes... yeah - I think just about everyone has one or two.  )


----------



## Meysha (Apr 8, 2005)

True, I love to wear high heels but I can't very often because I have dodgy feet. *sob*

TPBM puts an empty bottle back in the fridge.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Apr 8, 2005)

True, and accidentally the sour cream in the freezer as well  

TPBM is named Bob.


----------



## Scurra (Apr 9, 2005)

not last time I checked although I would imagine it could be arranged..

TPBM likes a man in uniform


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 9, 2005)

Absolutely not. My father was a sargeant in the Irish Guards and I grew up on army bases, moving every six months. I hate uniforms so much I won't even wear a suit and tie. Just the sight of a Boy Scouts woggle can send me into a screaming fit...

TPBM likes to humiliate celery in public.


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 11, 2005)

Not a chance.  No celery floggings... public or behind closed doors. 


TPBM likes to sleep at work.


----------



## Xmetal (Apr 11, 2005)

Can't sleep at work, My boss would kill me. 

TPBMis an attention whore.


----------



## thebeginning (Apr 11, 2005)

yep 

TPBM got straight A's all through high school, and had a teacher with the last name 'Brenton'


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 12, 2005)

Nah! Got straight 'C's - and all my teachers were called B*stard.

TPBM is a megalomaniac and is secretly plotting to take over the world using an army of poisoned monkeys.


----------



## Scurra (Apr 12, 2005)

Well I'll have to think of a new plan now that one has been found out.

TPBM has a bad hair day every day.


----------



## Xmetal (Apr 12, 2005)

I'm going bald - nuff said

TPBM hasn't broken a bone in their past life span


----------



## andycarnall (Apr 12, 2005)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> I'm going bald - nuff said
> 
> TPBM hasn't broken a bone in their past life span




Sort of - I've broken 1 but it wasn't mine (and it was an accident, before anyone suggests anything else)

TPBM has at least twice vowed never to drink again


----------



## Scurra (Apr 12, 2005)

hehe not just twice, every weekend.

TPBM is a fast food junkie.


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 12, 2005)

Hell no! That stuff will kill you. 


TPBM secretly listens to disco really loud in the car.


----------



## Alison (Apr 12, 2005)

Hmmm....does ABBA count? 

TPBM wants to have/has a large family


----------



## LittleMan (Apr 12, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> Hmmm....does ABBA count?
> 
> TPBM wants to have/has a large family


yup, I have a huge family.... 5 brothers and 1 sister. :mrgreen:

TPBM Loves to hunt.


----------



## LilCujo (Apr 12, 2005)

Nope, I can't stand to kill anything.

TPBM 

Has terrible road rage.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 12, 2005)

Sure do. The sight of all that road just gets me so mad I have to get in my car and drive all over it to teach it a lesson... Aaah! That would explain what happened. *&@$@! roads. Kill them all.

TPBM would secretly like to have a sex change.


----------



## Darfion (Apr 12, 2005)

Incorrect! TPBM was once a part time haddock stretcher


----------



## Jeff Canes (Apr 12, 2005)

Damn-it you Brits speak English!

Is that a cherry popper or a masturbator?
Yes, both of them.

TPBM likes to cook waffles in their knickers


----------



## andycarnall (Apr 12, 2005)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Damn-it you Brits speak English!
> 
> Is that a cherry popper or a masturbator?
> Yes, both of them.
> ...



Tried it - just got crumbs in my a$$, or is that yet another word that doesn't translate, and why would you put waffles in your underwear anyway :scratch:

EDIT - don't mind me, on another planet at the moment, worked out what you actually meant (I think), and NO, not waffles, but breakfast yes

TPBM has found out about at least one sexual encounter from someone else because they were too drunk to remember it themselves


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 12, 2005)

Not a chance. That's just plain gross to me. uke:



TPBM likes to watch old B Godzilla movies.


----------



## Traci (Apr 12, 2005)

Nope...Planet of the Apes, maybe, but not Godzilla :er: 

TPBM likes to pluck their eye lashes out, one by one!


----------



## MDowdey (Apr 12, 2005)

true. pubes after that....



TPBM likes to rub lotion on there body and slide in the grass in there backyard.



md


----------



## Corry (Apr 12, 2005)

Ouch!  Why would anyone do that?

TPBM had a childhood imaginary friend that they are too embarrassed to tell anyone about.


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 12, 2005)

No imaginary friends for me.




TPBM likes to photocopy their butt when no one is looking at work.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 13, 2005)

I do it in public - I call it 'performance Art' (in Court anyway)

TPBM likes to do a spot of uphill gardening now and then.


----------



## Xmetal (Apr 13, 2005)

Only when my mother forces a shovel into my hand and chucks me out the backdoor.

TPBM is obessive/compulsive


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm not obsessive or compulsive about anything. 


TPBM likes getting wedgies.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 14, 2005)

Um... I go commando so I don't think it would work on me.

TPBM likes giving wedgies.


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 14, 2005)

That's actually true. But only if they really deserve it. 




TPBM likes to hang upside down until their face turns red.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 14, 2005)

If your face turns red because all the blood rushes to it - then it stands to reason that your bottom must go blue. What an interesting theory...

TPBM once had a sexual encounter under a table in a restaurant - and nobody noticed.


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 14, 2005)

False but Don't I wish! 




TPBM likes to sing in the shower while doing a naughty dance.


----------



## Xmetal (Apr 14, 2005)

I do sing in the shower but minus the naughty dance. 

TPBM sleeps in frequently


----------



## LilCujo (Apr 14, 2005)

MMMMM sleeping in...on the weekends I sleep in....sleep rocks...


TPBM used to be a highschool bully


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 15, 2005)

LilCujo said:
			
		

> TPBM used to be a highschool bully



What? With my back?

TPBM is so bad at cooking that they even manage to burn water.







(And PG - you need to go to the right restaurant  :mrgreen: )


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 15, 2005)

False - actually I'm a pretty good cook. 



TPBM has a secret clown fetish.


(Hertz... exactly what kind of restaurant do I need to go to?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 15, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> (Hertz... exactly what kind of restaurant do I need to go to?



The RIGHT kind  :mrgreen: 


I like nothing better than to writhe naked whilst smothered in clowns.... that's why I do nothing.


TPBM gets mistaken for a clown - even when they aren't wearing make-up and a wig)


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 15, 2005)

False 

TPBM has a tu-tu and a fairy's wand that they wear when they think no one is looking. 

I'm starting to feel like this game has become "The Hertz below me".  Still thinking about that restaurant.  Can I get reservations there?


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Apr 15, 2005)

Depends on the mood

The person below me has a pink toothbrush


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 16, 2005)

Only when my gums are bleeding...



			
				photogoddess said:
			
		

> I'm starting to feel like this game has become "The Hertz below me".  Still thinking about that restaurant.  Can I get reservations there?



 Oh come now. You've been under me a few times as well. As for the restaurant - mostly when I was under the table it was because I was p*ssed and fell off my chair. I've crawled around on so many floors I'm growing scales... wouldn't mind the forked tongue though. Could be useful if  it didn't give me too much of a lisp.


TPBM needs to wash their mind out with soap and water and become a nun  :lmao:


----------



## ferny (Apr 16, 2005)

> TPBM needs to wash their mind out with soap and water and become a nun


I tried it for a while but never got into the habit.


TPBM has a crush on Arty.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 16, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> I tried it for a while but never got into the habit.


You've tried to get into a nun's habit? Did she let you? Is copping a feel of a nun like a religious experience? I wonder if Heaven and earth move...



			
				ferny said:
			
		

> TPBM has a crush on Arty.



I've got some Arty Crush (Nesquick make it). Does that count?


TPBM howls at the moon when it's full - and occasionally buries their bone in the back garden  :mrgreen:


----------



## Xmetal (Apr 16, 2005)

The moon part yes, the bone part.... let's not go there! 

TPBM will (in 500 words or less) post up all of their gulity pleasures.


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 16, 2005)

Guilty Pleasures.... I might have said sex but there's no guilty feelings there.  If I had to come up with something, it would be that I love Diet Coke even though it's really bad for you. Life is too short to feel guilty about pleasures in life.  


TPBM secretly uses a pacifier at night.





			
				Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Oh come now. You've been under me a few times as well.


Yes I have!   :lmao:


----------



## Corry (Apr 16, 2005)

A pacifier? No, but I do snuggle up with the big stuffed heart Erik gave me on Valentine's day! 

TPBM is addicted to caffiene.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 16, 2005)

Damn right. I drink so much I even sweat it. I have been known to cut out the messing around with water and coffee and take it pure. Ask if you want details of how to do it....


TPBM has colour deficient sight and guesses at traffic lights.


(I've known at least one person who had to do this)


----------



## Meysha (Apr 16, 2005)

No I don't guess at traffic lights. and couldn't the person just look where the light was (top, bottom, middle??)

TPBM likes to throw water bombs from a tall building on people below.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 16, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> No I don't guess at traffic lights. and couldn't the person just look where the light was (top, bottom, middle??)


That's what he did. It's a bit hairy when you are going at speed. It was even worse at night with the sodium street lights. The orange colour confused him so he used to just guess and put his foot down. I know - he drove me around a lot - I took to wearing double strength underpants.



			
				Meysha said:
			
		

> TPBM likes to throw water bombs from a tall building on people below.


No but I have been known to throw jellies off the top of high buildings onto cars.

TPBM only buys cereal for the free gift inside.


----------



## Chase (Apr 16, 2005)

Only if its a really reallly cool gift. Temporary tattoos are a gift straight from heaven!

TPBM plays TPBM game waaaaaaaaaaaaay too much.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 16, 2005)

Not nearly enough - I might even start talking to myself.... uh! I do that now, don't I? Yes, I do.

TPBM swallows instead of spitting.


----------



## Meysha (Apr 16, 2005)

Well what would be the point of just chewing your food and then spitting it out? Better in than out, I say. ;-)

TPBM is scared to go into the roof of their house/appartment.


----------

